# Keeping watch out the window



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

While sitting at my computer, the boys are always at the window keeping watch. If I have the blinds down they both will stare at me but Chico will stick his nose thru the blinds and lift them up enough so he can see out...

does your Chi do anything like this??




















When the blinds are up, Kody keeps watch.......















.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

That is so cute!


----------



## ChiChiLove (Feb 4, 2013)

Mine love to part the curtains and look out the bay window in our living room. They love to watch what's happening outside.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yep! Toby hangs out at the sliding glass door that leads to my patio, just getting sun and keeping watch. He spends hours and hours there during the day. I have vertical blinds and he just goes behind them and hangs out between the door and the blinds. I only know he's there because there's a sudden lump behind the blinds. 

Chis are silly. I love your pics!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

LOL Jan!! Chico is soooo funny! Brody likes to look out the window... loves to see what is going on. But hasn't figured out how to peek out through the blinds like Chico has. What a clever boy. 

Kody's face in that first pic ..... OMG how cute. Love your boys.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I like that Chico peeks out the blinds, too. Be careful through. My moms Rocky started doing that and before long the blinds were destroyed because he'd get so excited. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

So cute. This might sound weird but they remind me of my grandma, and she said that once to me when she saw Odie doing it! Always has to see what's going on. Odie never gets that close to the window, but we have a small patio and we usually leave the door open for her to sunbathe and she keeps watch. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Very cute!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

They're so cute! Chico is so funny peeking through the blinds. lol Lilo loves looking out of the window too and so did Coco. I have a huge window in my bedroom with a wide enough window sill for a chi to sit or lie on and it's easily accessible from my bed... so she spend a lot of time on there looking at the birds and squirrels outside like a cat.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

What a clever little man...they work well together..tandem duty!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Yup. Being able to get to the window is their favourite thing about the new house.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

these 2 I have are always up to sumtin  Chico is quicker in figuring things out, Kody just goes along for the 'ride'.......lol

I have always said that Chico is my '*******' doggie... he loves everyone and is easy going. I believe if he could drive a truck he would be 'muddin' in it....lol
Kody on the other hand is my DIVA dog... very reserved and doesn't like to get his feet wet or dirty....


----------



## LadyDevlyn (Jul 8, 2013)

Romeo likes to peek out between the vertical blinds on the back sliding door. He really has a great vantage point from there too; our house is at the top of the hill looking down onto the Main Street through the neighborhood. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

So adorable!! It's like, open the blinds already, Mom! Great pic. Lulu lays on the back of one of our couches most of the day so she can watch out the window. Nosy little protectors!! lol


----------



## sammy&C (Sep 22, 2013)

lol its their kind of way of reading the newspaper


----------



## HannahRiley (Oct 22, 2013)

they're so funny aren't they? my 2 do the same thing but only at my grandmas. at home our windows are too high for them but when they visit grandma they get excited cause they know theres a reachable window to stare through! literally both sit on a stall and keep watch for hours on end. another dog goes by and thats when all hell breaks loose!


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

At my new place the dogs can sit on the back of the couch and look out the window. Quinn is usually the one keeping watch.


----------

